
Seating Plan Generator - Good together, Bad apart - uses Simulated Annealing - tinyrock
http://tinyrock.com/termites
======
cperciva
Why is this a piece of desktop software? It seems to me that this is something
people will want to use maybe once a year -- exactly where the convenience of
a web application is most important.

------
tinyrock
I use it once every couple of weeks to tweak seating plans for my classes as I
discover new relationships between the kids.

Desktop software because the SA algorithm placed too much load on the server,
it started off as a Ruby web-app. Also desktop because most school networks
have pretty draconian filtering in place.

------
tinyrock
Would love some feedback, especially on ways to market this software.

I know, desktop software, how 2001 :)

Cheers, Richard

